# Dad said it was Walnut...Doubtful



## Bigg081 (May 8, 2019)

Parents I’ve in central IL near Springfield. They fell a walnut tree last year and....DUH...I want some! Mom just drove down to visit and brought some.....
I love me some Walnut! Unless I’m dreadfully mistaken, these aren’t Walnut.
Pics 1-3 are one piece 4-5 are another.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (May 8, 2019)

Absolutely not walnut. Can't tell what it is but the strong rays certainly rule out walnut.

Also, the bark on the second piece is so different from the bark on the first piece that I don't see how they could be the same wood.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Karl_TN (May 8, 2019)

Some trees can go through different bark phases as they age like cherry, but are you sure these two pieces are from the same tree? Looks like your mom & dad are trying to pull one over on you.


----------



## Bigg081 (May 8, 2019)

phinds said:


> Absolutely not walnut. Can't tell what it is but the strong rays certainly rule out walnut.
> 
> Also, the bark on the second piece is so different from the bark on the first piece that I don't see how they could be the same wood.



Not the same wood. To my Dad...its all firewood.


----------



## Bigg081 (May 8, 2019)

Sorry, I didn't make it clear at all that these are different nor did I think that. LOL
I didn't show end grain on the second piece because its all fungus-y.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 8, 2019)

1-3 looks like oak to me. The other looks like cherry IMO but what do I know

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 8, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> 1-3 looks like oak to me. The other looks like cherry IMO but what do I know



Cherry and white oak from what I see also

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 8, 2019)

I'm going with White oak, _Quercus alba_ and fire cherry, _Prunus pensylvanica_. Could be 'Mazzard' or one of several others...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 8, 2019)

Rays, and radial checking suggest white oak on the first, but the bark looks strange for oak.

The second piece would be Cherry Laurel - Prunus laurocerasus - for you latin types. A younger tree, as they age the bark changes as well. They're relatively
common here in North Florida.


*Edit* -- UF says - black cherry (_Prunus serotina_) and Carolina laurel cherry or cherry-laurel (_Prunus caroliniana_). Are common here, doesn't say anything about Prunus laurocerasus.


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 9, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Rays, and radial checking suggest white oak on the first, but the bark looks strange for oak.
> 
> The second piece would be Cherry Laurel - Prunus laurocerasus - for you latin types. A younger tree, as they age the bark changes as well. They're relatively
> common here in North Florida.
> ...



The bark matches White oak for the northeast USA. It could be Post oak and others being from IL.

Black cherry is likely out, as the lenticels of youth bark never get that big (both wide and long) and the colors are off for the lenticels as well. Stringy bark also is not a Black cherry trait. Black cherry would already have started developing the common flaky bark by that diameter. Carolina laurel cherry is possible, but likely out based on USDA growth zones (7-10) since his parents are in IL zone 6 & 5. It is often called Cherry laurel. The _P. laurocerasus_ by a same name is found in the pacific northwest. Not sure about the rest of the country, but being a non-native sure someone has maps on it.


----------



## rocky1 (May 9, 2019)

Looking through things to fast on my phone and blasted over that opening line, my apologies folks.


----------



## Bigg081 (May 9, 2019)

Thanks!


----------

